# snd_hda_intel and Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

## egoitz

Good afternoon mates,

I'm trying to install Gentoo in my new machine. I have sound issues with the card of the subject which have seen it uses a Realtek codec. Have tried several kernel

versions (several Gentoo-sources by mask/unmask and keywords) and have no lock on getting it working. Have seen too that the kernel of the current live DVD makes the 

card work fine and alsamixer to be able to handle it. Which snd_* kernel options or relevant ones for this purpose does the kernel of this live dvd has been built with?. Could 

you perhaps help me on this,

Best regards,

---------

The card is being properly detected, but : 

[    0.445127] ALSA device list:

[    0.446014]   #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xdf320000 irq 126

[    0.549888] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec

have tried tons of possibilities... am now compiling the Realtek official codecs... (from their web site to see if it works...)

```
lspci | grep -i audio

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout.  Moved OP's first self-response into original post, then deleted that response, so that the thread will have zero replies.

OP: Generally, if post length permits, you should edit extra information into your first post instead of replying to it.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

-Hu]

----------

## egoitz

Finally solved the issue by using genkernel for generating the kernel... later with that config file I'll try to become the kernel 

in a little and customized one by removing unnecesary elements and testing....

Thanks a lot.

----------

## Krog

 *egoitz wrote:*   

> Finally solved the issue by using genkernel for generating the kernel... later with that config file I'll try to become the kernel 
> 
> in a little and customized one by removing unnecesary elements and testing....
> 
> Thanks a lot.

 

same card here, can you post your kernel configuration or point me on the what to enable?

i never used genkernel, i tried with the suggested options but the config generated is exactly identical to mine!

----------

## Jaglover

This install is from November 2015, had no problem getting sound. Custom kernel config below. 

```

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/AdqAPFI4kTlo18iTbeav/

----------

## Krog

solved, in my case was timidity that was somehow stucking /dev/dsp

----------

